# Charles Daly 20 gauge semi auto?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Borrowed one for my daughter to hunt with and I loved it. I want to buy one for her. Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

I would try the local guys first. But Walmart should be able to order one for you.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

They went out of business a few years ago. Gonna have to be used.


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

go on line you might find a good used one, and yes they are out of business. I love my 20 gauge we rabbit hunt with them and have never failed us. I went on line and found a 12 gauge 3 1/2 in mag semi auto still in the box,, you cant hurt these guns.


----------



## max h1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Turkish made guns of questionable quality, I've only seen one in action and the owner had problems with it. The Weatherby SA-20 gets a bunch of good reviews and comes in a youth model. Checkout Shotgunworld.com they have a lot of good info.


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

max h said:


> Turkish made guns of questionable quality, I've only seen one in action and the owner had problems with it. The Weatherby SA-20 gets a bunch of good reviews and comes in a youth model. Checkout Shotgunworld.com they have a lot of good info.


When Charles Daly was made in Japan they were Cadilacs...The Turkish ones not so good. The bolts are made with very mild steel..when you wear past the chrome plating the metal wears very quickly. A gunmaker showed me this on a couple of examples...once they do this you are pretty well screwed as I understand it no parts...you would be beter off spending a few more coins than to take your chances with one of these


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't limit myself to a Charles Daly. A Remington 1100 would be a good choice as would an Ithaca.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Gunbroker.com


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Run far away from Charles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

